# V-Box performance results table



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Hi all,

I thought for reference it would be good to have an official table of V-box results for nerdy people to contrast and compare numbers.

A brief power and mods list might help.

I suppose it should be reliant on trust as I am not the statistics police, mine can be proven if necessary.

Once we get some figures in here we can create a league table, but I think this should be more for reference. I know there's one on GTR life, but their horses are different from ours, so the power correlation doesn't seem to add up as well.

I'm putting down what I have, but it might be worth having all categories and putting down everything we have.

rollout off.

0-60 mph - 2.65s
0-100 mph - 5.56s

last power was 771bhp, 710lbft, on MPSS Litchfield stage 5, MY11.


----------



## mags993tt (Feb 3, 2011)

Stock MY12

0-60 3.4
0-100 7.4

RCR launch in automatic with 3/4 fuel and approx 160kg of driver + passenger in less than ideal conditions for the initial getaway but would say 60-100 was not impaired in any way.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Can a mod make this a sticky in an appropriate section?

Is there any way we can make it graphical in a way that can be successively edited?


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Just went out for another go.
Roll out off this time as you can see on the results.

2009 car
Syvecs
860bhp
700ftlb
R888 tyres


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

I have just had the latest EcuTek software update and have sent a data log back to Iain today for fine tuning. Initial impression is less smoke but marginally less grunt. Iain assure me he will find the grunt and also with the new software that you adjust the RON fuel settings that show on the coolant display, I can choose between 95, 97 and 99, he will add a 100 as I have access to some. 

I run a full V Box with cameras and telemetry with a Vi real time OBD monitor as well, so I cannot cheat. I would add that my car is set up for track use with the Litchfield suspension and so more interested in handling rather than acceleration.

I think it best to wait until a 'Day on the Runway' before posting figures that were from the previous software. I am stage 4 with downpipes and do not propose going any further


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

nurburgringgtr said:


> I have just had the latest EcuTek software update and have sent a data log back to Iain today for fine tuning. Initial impression is less smoke but marginally less grunt. Iain assure me he will find the grunt and also with the new software that you adjust the RON fuel settings that show on the coolant display, I can choose between 95, 97 and 99, he will add a 100 as I have access to some.
> 
> I run a full V Box with cameras and telemetry with a Vi real time OBD monitor as well, so I cannot cheat. I would add that my car is set up for track use with the Litchfield suspension and so more interested in handling rather than acceleration.
> 
> I think it best to wait until a 'Day on the Runway' before posting figures that were from the previous software. I am stage 4 with downpipes and do not propose going any further


I shall ask him to leave you with less grunt for the SCD day. I am putting the plate on before heading to Wales to give it 250 miles of ensuring all is perfect then doing some logging runs on the runway and email to Iain for him to work his genius on.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Jamie, do you have a 30-130 breakdown?


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> Jamie, do you have a 30-130 breakdown?


Guessing I have to download the software to do that? Tried today but I could not figure out how to open the files, will have another go when I get some free time.


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Think quarter mile would be a good shout too, for those that have the numbers.


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

JamieP said:


> Guessing I have to download the software to do that? Tried today but I could not figure out how to open the files, will have another go when I get some free time.


Morning mate... it seems that you can't down load the software until the product is registered AND they have sent you a code!! takes 1-3 working days... i'm still waiting for mine back...:lamer:


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

nigelGTR said:


> Morning mate... it seems that you can't down load the software until the product is registered AND they have sent you a code!! takes 1-3 working days... i'm still waiting for mine back...:lamer:


Tried to register mine but they don't recognise the serial number, I've sent race logic an email.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

JamieP said:


> Just went out for another go.
> Roll out off this time as you can see on the results.
> 
> 2009 car
> ...


Are your power and torque figures at the wheel or flywheel Jamie and did you use LC?


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

JamieP said:


> Tried to register mine but they don't recognise the serial number, I've sent race logic an email.


I bought a recelodgic performance box a few months ago, tried to register it and had the same problem. They said its an ongoing problem and did it manually over the phone


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Are your power and torque figures at the wheel or flywheel Jamie and did you use LC?


Estimated flywheel BHP from SRR.



vxrcymru said:


> I bought a recelodgic performance box a few months ago, tried to register it and had the same problem. They said its an ongoing problem and did it manually over the phone


Cheers, will give that a go.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Racelogic performance box 

MY2010

Stage 4, with downpipes 0-60 3.5sec, 0-100 6.7sec

Stage 5, 0-60 3.2sec, 0-100 6.1sec

both the above are without LC just flooring it in RRR and manual.

I've tried launch control at stage 5 but just cant get on with it, even with VDC off bogging down and wheel spinning giving me 3.9s to 4.7s 0-60s....


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Certainly shows 600 bhp is the sweet spot, not great differences after for the cost.

Can someone also explain how one can get a stage 5 off the line and another can't when it should be fairly repeatable.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

ChuckUK said:


> Certainly shows 600 bhp is the sweet spot, not great differences after for the cost.
> 
> Can someone also explain how one can get a stage 5 off the line and another can't when it should be fairly repeatable.


In my experience, the EcuTek LC is bloody awful (and inconsistent)


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

0-60 mph - 2.65s
0-100 mph - 5.56s 

2.65 :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Think ecutek and Cobb LC4 onwards are limited due to imperfect compatibility with the older ecu, which has different hardware and lacks some relevant maps.


----------



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

ChuckUK said:


> Certainly shows 600 bhp is the sweet spot, not great differences after for the cost.


The figures for a 600 bhp car might not seem that different to the higher powered cars ie 6.6 vs Adam`s 5.56 but in subjective terms the difference feels pretty noticeable to me..the bigger turbo cars feel substantially quicker.If you get the chance to have a go Chuck,i think you`d be surprised,i certainly was.I drive a 600 bhp sweet spot everyday and am very used to how that feels but was shocked at the bigger bhp.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I fear this thread may have lost its purpose.

Meant to be just our statements of results achieved.

I'm guilty of this too.

Would a mod mind deleting it back to just numbers. Was hoping it could be retained as a reference.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> I fear this thread may have lost its purpose.
> 
> Meant to be just our statements of results achieved.
> 
> ...


+1 data only.
I'll adjust my data to show bhp and ftlbs given your quick times were achieved with 700ftlbs. I'm running 620ftlbs


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Racelogic performance box 

MY2010

Stage 4- 620bhp and 620ftlbs (estimated) with downpipes 0-60 3.5sec, 0-100 6.7sec

Stage 5- 740bhp and 620ftlbs (estimated), 0-60 3.2sec, 0-100 6.1sec

both the above are without LC just flooring it in RRR and manual.

I've tried launch control at stage 5 but just cant get on with it, even with VDC off bogging down and wheel spinning giving me 3.9s to 4.7s 0-60s....


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

I don't see the harm in the chit chat, be nice if there was a graph that the results could be added to, if I knew how to do one I would.

I think it's important to post proof of the results, making sure the 1 foot roll out Is off.


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

JamieP said:


> I don't see the harm in the chit chat, be nice if there was a graph that the results could be added to, if I knew how to do one I would.
> 
> I think it's important to post proof of the results, making sure the 1 foot roll out Is off.


Could do a graph easily enough on excel spreadsheet :lamer:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

wouldn't we then have to upload it every time there was a change/addition?


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

I was data logging at the weekend and used the V Box and the V1 Monitor with almost identical figures.

No launch, just flooring it in RCR. Litchfield Stage 4 with downpipes MY11 with suspension kit. Surface clean and dry (private tarmac road flat surface)

0 -60 = 3.21 secs
0 -100 = 6.49 secs

Doing some more data logging tonight on the 3rd finely tuned map from Iain and will post up the results.

Out of interest, Jeremy Clarkson was there on the same bit of road as well in the new Jaguar F type V6S in white. Sounded fabulous with a crackly exhaust. He was astounded by the performance of the GTR.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Does anyone have all of the different models official figures for 0-60 (62), etc? Be interesting for comparison....


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

grahamc said:


> Does anyone have all of the different models official figures for 0-60 (62), etc? Be interesting for comparison....


The easiest way of doing that is to set the parameters to kilometres and do a 0-100km (62mph) and 0-160km (100mph)


----------



## S14 (Jan 4, 2012)

Out of interest what is the best method for getting good 0-100 times. Manual or auto?


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Why not carry on this thread as it is but put all timings on the 1st post for reference like they do on GTRlife?


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Because you can't edit the first post after x amount of minutes. Admin can change that though


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

am happy to edit the first post continually so long as the mods make it possible.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Can you also take the 60 time from the 100 and list that so we have a real world performance indicator.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> am happy to edit the first post continually so long as the mods make it possible.


Can you still do that?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Johnny G said:


> Can you still do that?


If he is given moderator privilages. Yes.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Any more results? seems a lot of these have been sold and not many people posting times.

Talking to Ryan today, my car is limited to 1 bar in 1st gear, about 500bhp he said, we are going to turn it up a bit and see what happens to the times, mapping on the 7th of may, might put a little more boost in the mid range an all.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Done with R N R and manual gears. On a slight downhill

MY10
Nismo ecu
Non res Y pipe

Made 550hp and 489 lbft on rolling road.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

The best I can do, edit or add your vbox results where you see fit, please try to post proof of the run and make sure the 1 foot roll out is switched off.

Or simply post your results and I will add you.


Adamantium 0-60mph=2.65 0-100mph=5.56.... my11 771bhp/710lbft...MPSS tyres.

JamieP 0-60mph=2.88 0-100mph=5.62.....my09 868bhp/700lbft... R888 tyres.

Vxrmycru 0-60mph=3.2 0-100mph=6.1 my10 stage5 740bhp/620lbft

Nurburgringgtr 0-60mph=3.21 0-100mph=6.49 my11 stage4

Mag993tt 0-60mph=3.4 0-100mph=7.4.... Stock my12

Ja5on 0-60mph=3.43 my10 550bhp/489lbft


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Defo had mine off.

I'm looking forward to seeing comparison once I've modded the car


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Ja5on said:


> Defo had mine off.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing comparison once I've modded the car


I can see its off by the screen shot you posted mate, where it says 'distance' it would say 'one foot rollout' if you had it on, the screen shot you have posted is perfect.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhh I see where u mean.

Need a faster car!!!


----------



## gtrsam (Oct 27, 2005)

Some inspiration maybe 
6speedonline's official 1/4 Mile, 60-130, 100-150 and Standing Mile thread - 6speedonline.com Forums


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Adam,
If you want to add I'm running standard size Bridgestone tyres.


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Adamantium 0-60mph=2.65 0-100mph=5.56.... my11 771bhp/710lbft...MPSS tyres.

JamieP 0-60mph=2.88 0-100mph=5.62.....my09 868bhp/700lbft... R888 tyres.

Willgts 0-60mph=2.88 0-100mph 5.82.... my09 778bhp/700lbft...MPSS

Vxrmycru 0-60mph=3.2 0-100mph=6.1 my10 stage5 740bhp/620lbft

Nurburgringgtr 0-60mph=3.21 0-100mph=6.49 my11 stage4

Mag993tt 0-60mph=3.4 0-100mph=7.4.... Stock my12

Ja5on 0-60mph=3.43 my10 550bhp/489lbft











More to come from this as its still only 1.5 Bar...


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Adamantium 0-60mph=2.65 0-100mph=5.56.... my11 771bhp/710lbft...MPSS tyres.

JamieP 0-60mph=2.88 0-100mph=5.62.....my09 868bhp/700lbft... R888 tyres.

Willgts 0-60mph=2.88 0-100mph 5.82.... my09 778bhp/700lbft...MPSS

Vxrmycru 0-60mph=3.2 0-100mph=6.1....... my10 stage5 740bhp/620lbft....Bridgestones

Nurburgringgtr 0-60mph=3.21 0-100mph=6.49...... my11 stage4

Mag993tt 0-60mph=3.4 0-100mph=7.4.... Stock my12

Ja5on 0-60mph=3.43....... my10 550bhp/489lbft


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Got my summer rubber back on today so having received my Vbox sport a few days back will give it a whirl this weekend and report back.

Never launched it before so I'll be bricking it and if I lunch my tranny I'm sending you the bill Adam

One noddy question - if you lanuch in R,C,R and auto, does it change up on the redline? (I'm an Ecutek user). Don't want to hit that limiter in 1st as it's like a brick wall! I had this vague recollection that with the tranny in R it doesn't change up in auto (or maybe it's that it changes up for you in manual in case you miss the change, except when in R mode?)


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Mick, if you have a Pre My11 and you try and launch in RCR then it will just bog down as soon as you set off. Make sure you are in R-C-Off. No it wont hit the limiter in Auto, but try doing a manual launch as you can get quicker times I believe. Good luck.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Mick, You'll be fine gearbox wise!

Chill Winston.

Funnily enough my best times were I think in auto - but I can't remember now.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Thanks chaps. I'll give it a go in between hangovers.


----------



## Andy (aardvark) (Mar 26, 2013)

Ok, here's my first attempt. more to come as grip was only 8/10, Lc on, RCR,
MY 12, stock +y-pipe, Dunlops

Andy


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

What order are we going in? 0-60 or 0-100mph?


Adamantium 0-60mph=2.65 0-100mph=5.56.... my11 771bhp/710lbft...MPSS tyres.

JamieP 0-60mph=2.88 0-100mph=5.62.....my09 868bhp/700lbft... R888 tyres.

Willgts 0-60mph=2.88 0-100mph 5.82.... my09 778bhp/700lbft...MPSS

Vxrmycru 0-60mph=3.2 0-100mph=6.1....... my10 stage5 740bhp/620lbft....Bridgestones

Nurburgringgtr 0-60mph=3.21 0-100mph=6.49...... my11 stage4

Andy (aardvark) 0-60mph=3.33 0-100mph=7.27.....my12 stock+y pipe.....Dunlop's.

Mag993tt 0-60mph=3.4 0-100mph=7.4.... Stock my12

Ja5on 0-60mph=3.43....... my10 550bhp/489lbft


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

0-100. Will get mine tested next few days.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Anders_R35 said:


> 0-100. Will get mine tested next few days.


I agree, 0-100mph is a better indicator of how fast a car is.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

0-60 more traction limited.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Just got back from Abersoch and after several more downloads I managed the following with Stage 4 and downpipes. Some of the figures look a liitle gappy but wheelspin was an issue with the dampish cold conditions. 
I used Race Comfort and OFF settings for this run.
This was verified by the V1 Monitor when the weather and surface were at their driest. Top speed at 1 mile trap was 189.4 MPH and V Box recorded 193 as I must have kept going beyond the beam.

0-30 = 0.97 sec
0-40 = 1.99 sec
0-50 = 2.42 sec
0-60 = 2.91 sec
0-70 = 3.72 sec
0-80 = 4.09 sec
0-90 = 5.01 sec
0-100 = 5.89 sec

50-70 = 2.01 sec
60-80 = 1.05 sec
70-90 = 1.11 sec
80-100 = 1.92 sec

Iain Litchfield was pleased with the result finally and I was running a 101 RON map with 102 RON fuel, on MPSS

Great day apart from the weather, and I realised that it is plain stupid to launch on a damp greasy start with the VDC in the off position - I saw the hills, then the sea, then the car beside me and then there was a strange smell in the car before I lifted and crept back in the slow lane:nervous:


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Great result, amazing 0-30mph. updated.


Adamantium 0-60mph=2.65 0-100mph=5.56.... my11 771bhp/710lbft...MPSS tyres.

JamieP 0-60mph=2.88 0-100mph=5.62.....my09 868bhp/700lbft... R888 tyres.

Willgts 0-60mph=2.88 0-100mph 5.82.... my09 778bhp/700lbft...MPSS

Nurburgringgtr 0-60mph=2.91 0-100mph=5.89..... my11 stage4+downpipes 102ron fuel

Vxrmycru 0-60mph=3.2 0-100mph=6.1....... my10 stage5 740bhp/620lbft....Bridgestones

Andy (aardvark) 0-60mph=3.33 0-100mph=7.27.....my12 stock+y pipe.....Dunlop's.

Mag993tt 0-60mph=3.4 0-100mph=7.4.... Stock my12

Ja5on 0-60mph=3.43....... my10 550bhp/489lbft


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Great result that John and makes the Stage 5 cost discussion in my thread even more shaky.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Im getting further down the list.

Need to sort that out!!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

How about alphabetical order??? 

John, that result is astounding.

Guys, I'm sure I can beat my figures as I didn't tinker to get those and did maybe 8 rus in total. Thing is, I'm concerned that trying again before the engine is done old cost me my block so that spec of car is being retired or now.


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Adamantium 0-60mph=2.65 0-100mph=5.56.... my11 771bhp/710lbft...MPSS tyres.

JamieP 0-60mph=2.88 0-100mph=5.62.....my09 868bhp/700lbft... R888 tyres.

Willgts 0-60mph=2.82 0-100mph 5.72.... my09 778bhp/700lbft...MPSS

Nurburgringgtr 0-60mph=2.91 0-100mph=5.89..... my11 stage4+downpipes 102ron fuel

Vxrmycru 0-60mph=3.2 0-100mph=6.1....... my10 stage5 740bhp/620lbft....Bridgestones

Andy (aardvark) 0-60mph=3.33 0-100mph=7.27.....my12 stock+y pipe.....Dunlop's.

Mag993tt 0-60mph=3.4 0-100mph=7.4.... Stock my12

Ja5on 0-60mph=3.43....... my10 550bhp/489lbft


Minor update, the screenshot of the Vbox is on my project thread.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

John's 0-30 time is so much shorter than anyone elses - was 1ft rollout definitely off John?


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

mickv said:


> John's 0-30 time is so much shorter than anyone elses - was 1ft rollout definitely off John?


It does look odd, my best 0-30 is 1.4, but i can do exactly the same 60-100 time of 3.0


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

The times were taken from the V1 Monitor as they give more comprehensive data. The V Box when used had the 1ft rollout off and I haven't tested that since the re-map.

I had already recorded a 1.0 sec 0-30 on the V Box not using launch but with the VDC turned off and in RR so I think the figures are correct


----------



## mags993tt (Feb 3, 2011)

When you take data out of the proper Vbox software eg Vbox tools acceleration report I don't think it is possible to have a 1ft roll out. Someone will correct me if i am wrong here. So when I did my run I had 1ft roll out on my times on the Vbox display were 3.2secs to 60 and 7.2secs to 100. When I put the data into Vbox tools it showed 0-10, 10-20 mph increments etc etc with 3.41 to 60 and 7.40 to 100.

As an aside I highly recommend downloading this software because rather than being run-centric you have all the data from a 2 hour drive and can then look through for whatever you want. For example get all the 50-70 acceleration times etc etc. As well as all the speed, altitude etc graphs you also get a "track map" of your drive so you can have a laugh at what seemed like the most direct route home at the time 

Edit to say I just noticed that John wasn't using the Vbox results anyway but for the Vbox users if you keep the *.dbn file generated by your drive then it has a record of every parameter if any further analysis is required eg comparing 0-10 times with different tyres or launch software.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

nurburgringgtr said:


> The times were taken from the V1 Monitor as they give more comprehensive data. The V Box when used had the 1ft rollout off and I haven't tested that since the re-map.
> 
> I had already recorded a 1.0 sec 0-30 on the V Box not using launch but with the VDC turned off and in RR so I think the figures are correct


I'm sure you said you had aftermarket turbos fitted when we were at Silverstone in December!!


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

alloy said:


> I'm sure you said you had aftermarket turbos fitted when we were at Silverstone in December!!


If I did I must be going more dulally than I thought. I have the larger intakes that came with stage 4, and was thinking about the stage 4.5 or 5 with the bigger turbos. 

Still on standard at the moment, and with the performance we saw yesterday I probably won't get them


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

You will never run on less than 101 now for fear of loosing the extra 60bhp it gave you!

David


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

Adamantium 0-60mph=2.65 0-100mph=5.56.... my11 771bhp/710lbft...MPSS tyres.

Has this been verified, I always see the figures quoted but no evidence of the vbox plot or display? Either way, even with 1 foot roll out on, that's a stonking time, 60-100 in less than 3 :thumbsup:

Still though, anyone can write numbers down, I dont mean to be rude, but its easy to fib to get to the top of the leaderboard. Can you post evidence of this please just to shut me up


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

I'm pretty sure he did at the time, he put up a thread about Stage 5 being a Veyron killer and added the chart to that.

I'd be interested to see if the Vbox Sport gives the same result though.

60-100 is Jamie's title, the bigger power showing itself :bowdown1:


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Here's Adam's Vbox graph

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/171424-litchfield-stage-5-renamed-stage-veyron.html#post1702649


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

Anders_R35 said:


> Here's Adam's Vbox graph
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/171424-litchfield-stage-5-renamed-stage-veyron.html#post1702649


Impressive stuff, 2.65 especially for 1750kg is stupendous, everything must have just hooked up perfectly on the day :clap:


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

LEO-RS said:


> Impressive stuff, 2.65 especially for 1750kg is stupendous, everything must have just hooked up perfectly on the day :clap:


I hope to join the 5 second to 100 club soon, once my build is complete


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

1 foot rollout was definitely off - I made a point of doing it and rang racelogic and sent them a copy of the graph as I wasn't happy about the line not starting exactly at the origin and wondered if it meant rollout wasn't off in the results.

Wasn't a particularly good day actually. Gravelly surface, had a bit of slip initially, did about 8 runs I think, 6 of which were sub 3 seconds. Most were 2.8. I didn't realise this was especially quick until I stopped and took a close look at the display.

I also didn't do comparison runs to determine which made for the best launches, just stuck it in RRR and went for it. I tried manual and auto, thought this was auto but am not sure now.

Not trying this again until the engine is forged!!!!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

interesting how 2.9, 60 to 100 is so consistent across the stage 5s.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> interesting how 2.9, 60 to 100 is so consistent across the stage 5s.


Yes, for comparison, i am consistently a 3.0 at Stage 4.5, I was 3.6 at stage 4.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

If 100 is your self imposed speed limit for whatever reason, it makes a great case for stage 4.5 over 5.

0-60 won't be hugely impacted regardless of choice, and stage 4.5 pretty much pegs the stage 5 at 3.0.

That said, with the new ecutek 3 set-up, I suspect we'll see a further drop, though I doubt that 5 will benefit anymore than the 4.5


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Will moves to the number 1 spot, great time, screen shot in his build thread.


Willgts 0-60mph=2.83 0-100mph 5.38.... my09 778bhp/700lbft...MPSS

Adamantium 0-60mph=2.65 0-100mph=5.56.... my11 771bhp/710lbft...MPSS tyres.

JamieP 0-60mph=2.88 0-100mph=5.62.....my09 868bhp/700lbft... R888 tyres.

Nurburgringgtr 0-60mph=2.91 0-100mph=5.89..... my11 stage4+downpipes 102ron fuel

Vxrmycru 0-60mph=3.2 0-100mph=6.1....... my10 stage5 740bhp/620lbft....Bridgestones

Andy (aardvark) 0-60mph=3.33 0-100mph=7.27.....my12 stock+y pipe.....Dunlop's.

Mag993tt 0-60mph=3.4 0-100mph=7.4.... Stock my12

Ja5on 0-60mph=3.43....... my10 550bhp/489lbft


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

What a result, how long until someone cracks 4.x to 100?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Question, when i start doing this again, does one run need to yield the 60 and 100 time?

I suppose so for calcs, maybe we should have best columns.

Best 60 best 100 best 60 to 100 best 30 to 130? Best quarter.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

I personally think results should come from any single run, instead of multiple runs.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Well I'm going to run mine down the strip at the weekend. Don't have V-Box but will see what sort of times it pulls :smokin:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Anders_R35 said:


> What a result, how long until someone cracks 4.x to 100?


Not long :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:
kk


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Doesn't an 8 second car do it already?


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

LEO-RS said:


> Adamantium 0-60mph=2.65 0-100mph=5.56.... my11 771bhp/710lbft...MPSS tyres.
> 
> Has this been verified, I always see the figures quoted but no evidence of the vbox plot or display? Either way, even with 1 foot roll out on, that's a stonking time, 60-100 in less than 3 :thumbsup:
> 
> Still though, anyone can write numbers down, I dont mean to be rude, but its easy to fib to get to the top of the leaderboard. Can you post evidence of this please just to shut me up


I thought you would have come to LLanbedr last weekend to show us how its all done?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Doesn't an 8 second car do it already?


I'm talking daily driver, full weight on non drag radials.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Fairly sure I could do it with 900 horses. Shame my turbos won't make that.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Out with Ryan today and he did a 2.73 0-60mph with just a couple of goes on the way back to mine, will have another go when he is back from Russia.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

gtraaarrrr R35 GTR 

with no LC and slight damp gorund was doing around 5.9/6.0 second pulls - 0-100mph..

which is pretty good..

will test JUN R1 tomorrow if weather ok,.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Got a screen shot and i will add it mate?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

JamieP said:


> Got a screen shot and i will add it mate?


am going to have to figure out how to do it mate 

might lend George my vbox so he can play with it..


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

screen shot is easy mate, just press the two buttons on your iphone at the same time, last 20 runs are stored on your phone.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

JamieP said:


> screen shot is easy mate, just press the two buttons on your iphone at the same time, last 20 runs are stored on your phone.


;-) have sms you..

new to this vbox stuff.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

*Adding my time in.*

Willgts 0-60mph=2.83 0-100mph 5.38.... my09 778bhp/700lbft...MPSS

Adamantium 0-60mph=2.65 0-100mph=5.56.... my11 771bhp/710lbft...MPSS tyres.

JamieP 0-60mph=2.88 0-100mph=5.62.....my09 868bhp/700lbft... R888 tyres.

Nurburgringgtr 0-60mph=2.91 0-100mph=5.89..... my11 stage4+downpipes 102ron fuel

MarcR35GTR 0-60mph=2.94 0.100=5.91 .. my10 Stage4.5 725bhp/650ftlb MPSS tyres

Vxrmycru 0-60mph=3.2 0-100mph=6.1....... my10 stage5 740bhp/620lbft....Bridgestones

Andy (aardvark) 0-60mph=3.33 0-100mph=7.27.....my12 stock+y pipe.....Dunlop's.

Mag993tt 0-60mph=3.4 0-100mph=7.4.... Stock my12

Ja5on 0-60mph=3.43....... my10 550bhp/489lbft
__________________


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice result Marc.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

JamieP said:


> Nice result Marc.


can you add gtraaaar from last week ;-) one I sms you..


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Willgts 0-60mph=2.83 0-100mph 5.38.... my09 778bhp/700lbft...MPSS

Adamantium 0-60mph=2.65 0-100mph=5.56.... my11 771bhp/710lbft...MPSS tyres.

JamieP 0-60mph=2.88 0-100mph=5.62.....my09 868bhp/700lbft... R888 tyres.

Nurburgringgtr 0-60mph=2.91 0-100mph=5.89..... my11 stage4+downpipes 102ron fuel

MarcR35GTR 0-60mph=2.94 0.100=5.91 .. my10 Stage4.5 725bhp/650ftlb MPSS tyres

Vxrmycru 0-60mph=3.2 0-100mph=6.1....... my10 stage5 740bhp/620lbft....Bridgestones

GTaaaaarrrrr! 0-60mph=3.18 0-100mph=6.12...my09 855bhp/700ftlb at hubs. R888 (no LC)

Andy (aardvark) 0-60mph=3.33 0-100mph=7.27.....my12 stock+y pipe.....Dunlop's.

Mag993tt 0-60mph=3.4 0-100mph=7.4.... Stock my12

Ja5on 0-60mph=3.43....... my10 550bhp/489lbft
__________________


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

Is there a way to display on the vbox sport the amount of feet dropped in run? 

Some of these results i will bet were not on a flat road based on the 60-100 times as they are getting near mid 9 second cars....


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Ryan.g said:


> Is there a way to display on the vbox sport the amount of feet dropped in run?
> 
> Some of these results i will bet were not on a flat road based on the 60-100 times as they are getting near mid 9 second cars....


I think you can see that info if you download the info off the SD card, I've not figured out how to do it yet though.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I checked the altitude on mine. It dropped 3ft over the whole run.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Jut did an app update and it seems they have added 60-130mph to this now.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

30 to 130 would be nice too!


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Hopefully I'll get myself of the bottom of the list when my cars back


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Ja5on said:


> Hopefully I'll get myself of the bottom of the list when my cars back


What's happening to it?


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

got mpss fitted.

Just now its getting a stage 4, with downpipes and a Russ fellows exhaust system.


----------



## mags993tt (Feb 3, 2011)

JamieP said:


> I think you can see that info if you download the info off the SD card, I've not figured out how to do it yet though.


Yep, if you download VBOXTools (it has to be this particular bit of software rather than the ones that come with the performance box) from their website then you can go back and interrogate any bit of driving you did with the box up and running.

So for example if you had the box running on the dragonball run you could ask it to check for any acceleration interval you specify and it will chug out the results for you in a few seconds for every single episode of the specified acceleration interval (and other data for that segment eg altitude diff) you are looking for over the whole few days of driving.

It's a great feature because it means being able to get more data without having to do a "run". On an average drive you may do xx mph - yy mph ten times but you may not do one standing start if you see what I mean.


----------



## mags993tt (Feb 3, 2011)

Run with altitude data out of Vbox Tools:



So to illustrate I took the data file for the whole drive where I did the launch. I then asked the software to generate an accel report for 0- any speed. So it had around 25 "runs" which was basically every time I stopped at junctions or traffic lights and "run 15" happened to be the one where I stopped to launch and zoomed in on that data for the screen pic..


----------



## R4LLY (Aug 9, 2006)

Some good results from reasonable power figures. Some strong cars out there 

Has anyone timed a 60-130 as of yet?


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

@mags993tt
Can you post a link to the vboxtools download. Looked for it but couldn't find it tonight. Think I must be going senile. Circuit tools 2 doesn't seem to do the job as it just gives "can't find lograte" message when I try to load data file. 
Thanks
Mick


----------



## mags993tt (Feb 3, 2011)

mickv said:


> @mags993tt
> Can you post a link to the vboxtools download. Looked for it but couldn't find it tonight. Think I must be going senile. Circuit tools 2 doesn't seem to do the job as it just gives "can't find lograte" message when I try to load data file.
> Thanks
> Mick


Mick, this should be it:

Software:
http://www.racelogic.co.uk/_downloads/vbox/Updates/Software/VBoxTools.zip

Manuals:
http://www.racelogic.co.uk/_downloads/vbox/Manuals/Software/VBOXTools Software Manual - English.pdf


The software looks a bit daunting at first but it's literally 5 or 6 mouse clicks to get the report above out of it.

File / load / *.dbn (your drive log file) / Reports generator menu / test setup / Start condition tab tick "speed 0" / end condition tab tick "end of acceleration" / apply.

Then hit the 3rd icon from the left "Report generator" and then when an empty box opens hit F2 or "start/scan file"

All the runs should appear. Using the above parameters each run will be triggered by being at 0mph and accelerating. One where you did a launch will be obvious from the time taken to reach whatever speed was reached before slowing down. Hit the little graph icon next to that run and it will just show that run on the graph.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Thanks mags. That's really helpful. Ill give it a go. 
Mick


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Lee P borrowed my Vbox today and just did a cracking time for a stock my11




Willgts 0-60mph=2.83 0-100mph 5.38.... my09 778bhp/700lbft...MPSS

Adamantium 0-60mph=2.65 0-100mph=5.56.... my11 771bhp/710lbft...MPSS tyres.

JamieP 0-60mph=2.88 0-100mph=5.62.....my09 868bhp/700lbft... R888 tyres.

Nurburgringgtr 0-60mph=2.91 0-100mph=5.89..... my11 stage4+downpipes 102ron fuel

MarcR35GTR 0-60mph=2.94 0.100=5.91 .. my10 Stage4.5 725bhp/650ftlb MPSS tyres

Vxrmycru 0-60mph=3.2 0-100mph=6.1....... my10 stage5 740bhp/620lbft....Bridgestones

GTaaaaarrrrr! 0-60mph=3.18 0-100mph=6.12...my09 855bhp/700ftlb at hubs. R888 (no LC)

Lee P (SRD) 0-60mph=3.03 0-100mph=6.82...Stock my11

Andy (aardvark) 0-60mph=3.33 0-100mph=7.27.....my12 stock+y pipe.....Dunlop's.

Mag993tt 0-60mph=3.4 0-100mph=7.4.... Stock my12

Ja5on 0-60mph=3.43....... my10 550bhp/489lbft


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Did a couple of runs today. Posted slower times than I did before the car was tuned :-/


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

It will be the launch mate, have you tried different launch rpms with TC off?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Be interesting to see the gains from changing only to ecutek traction control.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

willgts said:


> It will be the launch mate, have you tried different launch rpms with TC off?


Nah, R for gearbox and R mode for traction control. Just what I read on the litchfields sheet.

I take it TC off is the best way? Need to have a look and pay attention to what revs it's launching at, seems to either big or TC kicks in.

Would like to think the extra bit of torque and power from stage 4 would see an improvement over what I had


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

My car runs stock gearbox software and I always launch with TC in R mode (post my 11) and it seems to work well. Variables for me are comf or r and auto or manual.


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Ja5on said:


> Nah, R for gearbox and R mode for traction control. Just what I read on the litchfields sheet.
> 
> I take it TC off is the best way? Need to have a look and pay attention to what revs it's launching at, seems to either big or TC kicks in.
> 
> Would like to think the extra bit of torque and power from stage 4 would see an improvement over what I had


I'm presuming you have the Ecutek gearbox software in which case you will need the TC off to stop the car from bogging, then experiment with launch rpms-circa 3.5-4.5k rpm.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Cheers will


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

JamieP said:


> Lee P borrowed my Vbox today and just did a cracking time for a stock my11
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi can someone add JH (Medusa to the table)

0-60mph 2.66sec 0-100mph 4.58 sec 0-150 7.86 sec

60-130mph 3.60 sec

Standing 1km 1000km - 211.21mph (v-box recorded 213-21) We were given 211mph on the day 


3.8l 1400bhp (18" M&H Radials on this run)

looking at over 15 runs ! more logs  on the drag Xply's even faster ! will post up .


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

John Hanton 0-60mph=2.66 0-100mph=4.58... my09 SVM1400R...M&H Radial tyres

Willgts 0-60mph=2.83 0-100mph 5.38.... my09 778bhp/700lbft...MPSS

Adamantium 0-60mph=2.65 0-100mph=5.56.... my11 771bhp/710lbft...MPSS tyres.

JamieP 0-60mph=2.88 0-100mph=5.62.....my09 868bhp/700lbft... R888 tyres.

Nurburgringgtr 0-60mph=2.91 0-100mph=5.89..... my11 stage4+downpipes 102ron fuel

MarcR35GTR 0-60mph=2.94 0.100=5.91 .. my10 Stage4.5 725bhp/650ftlb MPSS tyres

Vxrmycru 0-60mph=3.2 0-100mph=6.1....... my10 stage5 740bhp/620lbft....Bridgestones

GTaaaaarrrrr! 0-60mph=3.18 0-100mph=6.12...my09 855bhp/700ftlb at hubs. R888 (no LC)

Lee P (SRD) 0-60mph=3.03 0-100mph=6.82...Stock my11

Andy (aardvark) 0-60mph=3.33 0-100mph=7.27.....my12 stock+y pipe.....Dunlop's.

Mag993tt 0-60mph=3.4 0-100mph=7.4.... Stock my12

Ja5on 0-60mph=3.43....... my10 550bhp/489lbft
__________________


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

*Just a little taster video of the weekend*

SVM @ TOTB Elvington (York) - July 2013 - YouTube

*All data is on V-box as you can see*  More Pics /Times and vids to follow we do have some exciting improved 0-60 times 

Checking the semi final run against Dave's R34 
Medusa smashes V-box record 

0-60 2.28 sec 0=100 4.14 sec
video to follow 

KK


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Kev, if the data for the "0-60 2.28 sec 0=100 4.10 sec" is v-box confirmed, can you stick that in the table too?

I haven't stipulated any rules for the data posted, but I see no reason why all figures should come from the same run, so for those who haven't already done so, so long as you are confident that all data can be v-box verified, please post your best result for each performance indicator.

Nice results there from JH!!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Just to confirm, all figures I have posted, and I hope everyone else too, are with 1ft rollout switched off.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Updated, awesome times 


John Hanton 0-60mph=2.28 0-100mph=4.14....my09 SVM1400R...M&H Radial tyres

Willgts 0-60mph=2.83 0-100mph 5.38.... my09 778bhp/700lbft...MPSS

Adamantium 0-60mph=2.65 0-100mph=5.56.... my11 771bhp/710lbft...MPSS tyres.

JamieP 0-60mph=2.88 0-100mph=5.62.....my09 868bhp/700lbft... R888 tyres.

Nurburgringgtr 0-60mph=2.91 0-100mph=5.89..... my11 stage4+downpipes 102ron fuel

MarcR35GTR 0-60mph=2.94 0.100=5.91 .. my10 Stage4.5 725bhp/650ftlb MPSS tyres

Vxrmycru 0-60mph=3.2 0-100mph=6.1....... my10 stage5 740bhp/620lbft....Bridgestones

GTaaaaarrrrr! 0-60mph=3.18 0-100mph=6.12...my09 855bhp/700ftlb at hubs. R888 (no LC)

Lee P (SRD) 0-60mph=3.03 0-100mph=6.82...Stock my11

Andy (aardvark) 0-60mph=3.33 0-100mph=7.27.....my12 stock+y pipe.....Dunlop's.

Mag993tt 0-60mph=3.4 0-100mph=7.4.... Stock my12

Ja5on 0-60mph=3.43....... my10 550bhp/489lbft
__________________


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Kev, if the data for the "0-60 2.28 sec 0=100 4.10 sec" is v-box confirmed, can you stick that in the table too?
> 
> I haven't stipulated any rules for the data posted, but I see no reason why all figures should come from the same run, so for those who haven't already done so, so long as you are confident that all data can be v-box verified, please post your best result for each performance indicator.
> 
> Nice results there from JH!!


In the case of any doubt all figs from Medusa are from the same Run, (not cherry picked.. *Video for perusal in about 5 mins :*)
we have validated 0-60 in 2.28 and amended 0-100 to 4.14 sec 

I think you should inc 0-150 best in the same run 7.39sec !!!!
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

SVM @ TOTB Semi Final - Elvington July 2013 - YouTube

0-60mph took 2.28 sec's
0-100mph took 4.14 sec's
0-150mph took 7.39 sec's
30-130mph 4.79sec's

regards 

KK


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

No harm in sticking all the numbers in. No reason why we should be limited to these metrics. People can test what they like.

For the avoidance of confusion, rankings are based on 0-100 times. I have rearranged things hopefully to make it read a bit more clearly.



Ranking, 60, 100, Name, spec/power, tyres, misc extras

1. 2.28, 4.14 John Hanton, .....my09 SVM1400R, M&H Radial tyres 0-150=7.39 30-130=4.79

2. 2.83, 5.38 Willgts .... my09 778bhp/700lbft...MPSS

3. 2.65, 5.56 Adamantium .... my11 771bhp/710lbft...MPSS tyres.

4. 2.88, 5.62 JamieP .....my09 868bhp/700lbft... R888 tyres.

5. 2.91, 5.89 Nurburgringgtr ..... my11 stage4+downpipes 102ron fuel

6. 2.94, 5.91 MarcR35GTR ..... my10 Stage4.5 725bhp/650ftlb MPSS tyres

7. 3.20, 6.10 Vxrmycru ....... my10 stage5 740bhp/620lbft....Bridgestones

8. 3.18, 6.12 GTaaaaarrrrr! .....my09 855bhp/700ftlb at hubs. R888 (no LC)

9. 3.03, 6.82 Lee P (SRD) .....Stock my11

10. 3.33, 7.27 Andy (aardvark) .....my12 stock+y pipe.....Dunlop's.

11. 3.40, 7.40 Mag993tt .... Stock my12

12. 3.43, x.xx Mag993tt ....... my10 550bhp/489lbft


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

screenshot for proof? haha.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I suppose all this should be verifiable. Screen shots posted in this thread would make for a nice convenient solution!


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

I'm going to get my V-box fitted for Marham as I think when Jurgen ran my car a few weeks back he must have left the handbrake on :flame:


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> I'm going to get my V-box fitted for Marham as I think when Jurgen ran my car a few weeks back he must have left the handbrake on :flame:


He ran without LC George, I'm sure yours will be right up there with it.

Ryan is doing a few tweaks to my car Friday and I'm gonna have another pop at this.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> I'm going to get my V-box fitted for Marham as I think when Jurgen ran my car a few weeks back he must have left the handbrake on :flame:


Consistent times George  Your car did very well all weekend Impressive
Motor car :bowdown1:
KK


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Consistent times George  Your car did very well all weekend Impressive
> Motor car :bowdown1:
> KK


Thanks Kev. Nicely balanced now :smokin: Just need some proper suspension on it now to complete it..............maybe :chuckle:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Thanks Kev. Nicely balanced now :smokin: Just need some proper suspension on it now to complete it..............maybe :chuckle:


+1, Your car is a very nice package 

Don't forget "gears" 
kk


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> I'm going to get my V-box fitted for Marham as I think when Jurgen ran my car a few weeks back he must have left the handbrake on :flame:


George,

Shame about breakfast this morning , I knew we should have not let Ludders play with the Hotel Staffuke:uke:

Your motor was epic this weekend on those turbo's and they are probably the best all round product for the GTR in the UK:thumbsup:


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

johnhanton57 said:


> George,
> 
> Shame about breakfast this morning , I knew we should have not let Ludders play with the Hotel Staffuke:uke:
> 
> Your motor was epic this weekend on those turbo's and they are probably the best all round product for the GTR in the UK:thumbsup:


Cheers John, we had a great weekend  The little fella was starving this morning so we had to get a flyer. The funnies thing was the Chef/amateur guitarist/local drunk asleep in the breakfast room with only his boxers on and his T shirt pulled up to his tits, snoring very loudly. At that stage I realised that breakfast was written off :lamer:

See you at Marham mate and don't forget to talk to Ryan about the rolling anti-lag. I guarantee you'll piss your pants the first time you try it in Medusa :smokin:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Cheers John, we had a great weekend  The little fella was starving this morning so we had to get a flyer. The funnies thing was the Chef/amateur guitarist/local drunk asleep in the breakfast room with only his boxers on and his T shirt pulled up to his tits, snoring very loudly. At that stage I realised that breakfast was written off :lamer:
> 
> See you at Marham mate and don't forget to talk to Ryan about the rolling anti-lag. I guarantee you'll piss your pants the first time you try it in Medusa :smokin:


I wonder what Jeff was doing to the Chef to leave him in a state like that lol

John gave me the run down on rolling anti lag when i dropped the car off.......sounds like a real blast and should be wicked at Marham:thumbsup:.


----------



## Andy (aardvark) (Mar 26, 2013)

JamieP said:


> Lee P borrowed my Vbox today and just did a cracking time for a stock my11
> 
> Lee P (SRD) 0-60mph=3.03 0-100mph=6.82...Stock my11
> 
> ...


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Lee and Ryan did some mapping in my car late last night, two up and they didn't do bad, looking forward to having a go myself, cheers guys


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Ranking, 60, 100, Name, spec/power, tyres, misc extras




1. 2.28, 4.14 John Hanton, .....my09 SVM1400R, M&H Radial tyres 0-150=7.39 30-130=4.79

2. 2.77, 5.12 JamieP .....my09 SRD900R... R888 rear/MPSS front tyres

3. 2.83, 5.38 Willgts .... my09 778bhp/700lbft...MPSS

4. 2.65, 5.56 Adamantium .... my11 771bhp/710lbft...MPSS tyres.

5. 2.91, 5.89 Nurburgringgtr ..... my11 stage4+downpipes 102ron fuel

6. 2.94, 5.91 MarcR35GTR ..... my10 Stage4.5 725bhp/650ftlb MPSS tyres

7. 3.20, 6.10 Vxrmycru ....... my10 stage5 740bhp/620lbft....Bridgestones

8. 3.18, 6.12 GTaaaaarrrrr! .....my09 855bhp/700ftlb at hubs. R888 (no LC)

9. 3.03, 6.82 Lee P (SRD) .....Stock my11

10. 3.33, 7.27 Andy (aardvark) .....my12 stock+y pipe.....Dunlop's.

11. 3.40, 7.40 Mag993tt .... Stock my12

12. 3.43, x.xx Ja5on ....... my10 550bhp/489lbft


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm going to get some new times this wknd


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> SVM @ TOTB Elvington (York) - July 2013 - YouTube
> 
> *All data is on V-box as you can see*  More Pics /Times and vids to follow we do have some exciting improved 0-60 times
> 
> ...


Guy's wanting verification 
Videos and grapghs, as Req

kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

JamieP said:


> Lee and Ryan did some mapping in my car late last night, two up and they didn't do bad, looking forward to having a go myself, cheers guys


That is very brave on oem gears 
Terrific Power /Build you have there Jamie

Must try Gundam Now  Taller gearing may not help 
Any other Stg 6 (turbo) lad's had a go? Has Ryan??
kk


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

That was Lee's first run mate, I'm now thinking I can get into the 4's

Just need the box to last out the summer and I will upgrade this winter.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Yes 4's for a road car is a good Target 
Can you guy,s post Video's ??
look's like fun 
kk


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Jamie, excellent results. Makes more sense to see you higher up the rankings with the power you have.

Getting into the 4s would be great! I think that's going to be my target, although I'd love to see a 2.5 0-60!

Kev, I thought you said in the Gundam top speed thread that the higher top speed was only due to the increase in rev limit?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

nice times, which I recorded mine.. ;-)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Jamie, excellent results. Makes more sense to see you higher up the rankings with the power you have.
> 
> Getting into the 4s would be great! I think that's going to be my target, although I'd love to see a 2.5 0-60!
> 
> Kev, I thought you said in the Gundam top speed thread that the higher top speed was only due to the increase in rev limit?


@238mph We raised both 8% 
kk


----------



## mags993tt (Feb 3, 2011)

JamieP said:


> That was Lee's first run mate, I'm now thinking I can get into the 4's
> 
> Just need the box to last out the summer and I will upgrade this winter.


Brutal! :thumbsup:I haven't tried launching mine yet but think the 60-100 eliminates quite a few variables and that was seriously quick. Think mine measured at 2.70s and waiting for some revised slightly more aggressive maps. Do you know what the main factors that were adjusted to improve that time increment so much Jamie? ie timing, boost etc?


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

mags993tt said:


> Brutal! :thumbsup:I haven't tried launching mine yet but think the 60-100 eliminates quite a few variables and that was seriously quick. Think mine measured at 2.70s and waiting for some revised slightly more aggressive maps. Do you know what the main factors that were adjusted to improve that time increment so much Jamie? ie timing, boost etc?


Cheers, now runs 2 bar boost and I have also fitted the Syvecs I/O expander which means I can have auto shifting at 8000rpm, my previous runs was done in manual.

I just went out to do a run myself but I could not get the Vbox to connect to my phone for some reason, I did a run anyhow and It feels brutal, I'm confident I can better them times.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Any ideas on what I'm doing wrong? it use to connect just fine but won't anymore, Bluetooth is on and can see the device, just won't connect wont work on my phone or iPad now.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

1. 2.28, 4.14 John Hanton, .....my09 SVM1400R (E85R), M&H Radial tyres 0-150=7.39, 30-130=4.63, 60-130=3.29, Max speed 239.16

2. 2.77, 5.12 JamieP .....my09 SRD900R... R888 rear/MPSS front tyres

3. 2.83, 5.38 Willgts .... my09 778bhp/700lbft...MPSS

4. 2.65, 5.56 Adamantium .... my11 771bhp/710lbft...MPSS tyres.

5. 2.91, 5.89 Nurburgringgtr ..... my11 stage4+downpipes 102ron fuel

6. 2.94, 5.91 MarcR35GTR ..... my10 Stage4.5 725bhp/650ftlb MPSS tyres

7. 3.20, 6.10 Vxrmycru ....... my10 stage5 740bhp/620lbft....Bridgestones

8. 3.18, 6.12 GTaaaaarrrrr! .....my09 855bhp/700ftlb at hubs. R888 (no LC)

9. 3.03, 6.82 Lee P (SRD) .....Stock my11

10. 3.33, 7.27 Andy (aardvark) .....my12 stock+y pipe.....Dunlop's.

11. 3.40, 7.40 Mag993tt .... Stock my12

12. 3.43, x.xx Ja5on ....... my10 550bhp/489lbft[/QUOTE]


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

I meant in the American list lol (GTR Life)

But thankyou


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

lol.

not familiar with that one, but I can see why it's more important!


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Well Well what can I say! I've just tried the new EcuTek LC with boost off the line and traction control. Ian sent me a test version (official one will be available in a few weeks) over the weekend and the results are amazing....

I'm running stage 5 on stock rods so some 750 and 630ftlbs of torque, Litchfield suspension and crappy bridgestones (I notice all the best times on here are on other tyres particularly MPSS).

After some 20 previous attempts with LC5 in auto/manual and all configurations of the gearbox, traction and suspension my previous best by just flooring it was 0-60 in 3.2 and 0-100 in 6.10. I just couldn't get on with the old LC the wheels would just spin off the line and the car would often pull sidewards.....

On my first serious attempt (3rd) on the new LC on exactly the same bit of private road (launch pad) with the same crappy bridgestones in Auto with R N Off I did a : -

0-60 in 2.81
0-100 in 5.74 

and yes the one foot setting was deffo off.

The difference in hook up is remarkable with around 90% of the wheel spin eliminated!

Well done Ian prepare to get even busier!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

which MY is your car?


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

MY 2010 I was No 7 on your list


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Very encouraging all this botl and traction control stuff.

I was under the impression that mine was launching really well because and not getting bogged down because I thought the stock LC4 and LC5 had a form of traction control tht minimised wheel spin. This is in fact not the case, and any slip from my car would have result in getting bogged down like any other.

It means that I was simply not breaking traction on my good runs.

Having spoken a little to merv at ecutek, he is under the impression that with some additional torque from raising the launch rpm, or even some botl which takes me beyond the grip from the MPSS, there is some real chance of bringing the numbers down.

Only thing is, next time I get to do that the car will be a different animal.

Forged internals and Borg Warner EFRs will see to that.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

you know you can attach .XLS files right?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Did know, but doesn't make for snappy viewing.

Can we embed an image of an xls file?


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

As you know the MY2010s came with a very limp LC which I never used, but after doing the circlips and going stage 5 I tested the EcuTek LC in April and May this year but just couldn't get on with it the car would just spin and slide in 3.5, 4 and 4.5K modes and no matter what settings I used, as a result my times were always mid 3's and even low 4's to 60 and mid 6's and 7s to 100. My best time on that list was achieved by just flooring it and getting a decent hook up, or as best possible on the bridgestones.

Its been said that Ecutek never quite managed to replicate the LC of the MY2011 + cars. However it now looks like they have a very good version on the way.

Your stunning time was achieved I assume with the MY2011 LC + better tyres and more torque than a standard stage 5 (like mine)?

With this kind of LC and MPSS or R888 tyres I recon I might even squeeze a bit more off.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Adamantium said:


> Did know, but doesn't make for snappy viewing.
> 
> Can we embed an image of an xls file?


if it's hosted use


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

vxrcymru said:


> Well Well what can I say! I've just tried the new EcuTek LC with boost off the line and traction control. Ian sent me a test version (official one will be available in a few weeks) over the weekend and the results are amazing....
> 
> I'm running stage 5 on stock rods so some 750 and 630ftlbs of torque, Litchfield suspension and crappy bridgestones (I notice all the best times on here are on other tyres particularly MPSS).
> 
> ...


Definitely need to get this traction control map off Iain!


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

R35 Boxer said:


> Definitely need to get this traction control map off Iain!


Ian says it will be available soon


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

1. 2.28, 4.14 John Hanton, .....MY09 SVM1400R (E85R), M&H Radial tyres 0-150=7.39, 30- 130=4.63, 60-130=3.29, Max speed 239.16

2. 2.77, 5.12 JamieP .....MY09 SRD900R... R888 rear/MPSS front tyres

3. 2.83, 5.38 Willgts .... MY09 778bhp/700lbft...MPSS

4. 2.65, 5.56 Adamantium .... MYU11 771bhp/710lbft...MPSS tyres.

5. 2.81, 5.74 VXRCymru ....... MY10 stage5 740bhp/620lbft....Bridgestones using NEW EcuTek LC

6. 2.91, 5.89 Nurburgringgtr ..... MY11 stage4+downpipes 102ron fuel

7. 2.94, 5.91 MarcR35GTR ..... MY10 Stage4.5 725bhp/650ftlb MPSS tyres

8. 3.18, 6.12 GTaaaaarrrrr! .....MY09 855bhp/700ftlb at hubs. R888 (no LC)

9. 3.03, 6.82 Lee P (SRD) .....Stock MY11

10. 3.33, 7.27 Andy (aardvark) .....MY12 stock+y pipe.....Dunlop's.

11. 3.40, 7.40 Mag993tt .... Stock MY12

12. 3.43, x.xx Ja5on ....... MY10 550bhp/489lbft


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Are all these verified? Was the gradient within a certain number for all runs. If not then the comparison is a waste of time and proves nothing.

P.S. Just a thought!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

GTRNICK said:


> Are all these verified? Was the gradient within a certain number for all runs. If not then the comparison is a waste of time and proves nothing.
> 
> P.S. Just a thought!


It's all down hill from now :chuckle:
kk


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> It's all down hill from now :chuckle:
> kk



Am I wrong Kev? :chuckle:


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Im just trying to help.

This is how they do it on the Porsche forum im on.

6speedonline's official 60-130, 1/4 Mile, and Standing Mile list - 6speedonline.com Forums


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

GTRNICK said:


> Am I wrong Kev? :chuckle:


I think the V-box does give this data if req. JH was def on the Flat actually slightly up hill @ Marham LOL
We have Video coming very soon 
The data is much better obtained at organised events IMO.

I'm off on my Hol's :wavey: We can *all *have a rest Lol     . Leave you to it
kk


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I think the V-box does give this data if req JH was def on the Flat actually slightly up hill @ Marham LOL
> 
> I'm off on my Hol's :wavey: We can all have a rest Lol     . Leave you to it
> kk


Have a nice holiday. I was refering to the table of data being made previously to JH's run. Not to your data directly!


P.S. Whats the point of posting times like this if one car was on a steep hill going downwards and the other was on a flat with a slight incline so in the link i posted all times have to be within 3 degrees which makes it a fair comparison!

P.P.S. i agree about the events!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

GTRNICK said:


> Have a nice holiday. I was refering to the table of data being made previously to JH's run. Not to your data directly!
> 
> 
> P.S. Whats the point of posting times like this if one car was on a steep hill going downwards and the other was on a flat with a slight incline so in the link i posted all times have to be within 3 degrees which makes it a fair comparison!
> ...


Doesn't the V-Box show this ?
If it doesn't, we will all be heading for the nearest Cliff Lol
kk


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

I wouldn't take this thread too seriously, its just a bit of fun. Its only an indication of what can be achieved at different levels of tune, obviously JH car running 1400 is the quickest and apart from GTaaaaarrr (where I think he was only playing), the list seems to stack up.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

vxrcymru said:


> I wouldn't take this thread too seriously, its just a bit of fun. Its only an indication of what can be achieved at different levels of tune, obviously JH car running 1400 is the quickest and apart from GTaaaaarrr (where I think he was only playing), the list seems to stack up.


Fair enough i just thought all your hard work of finding a place to do it then doing the runs and also not to forget all the time and money spent on these cars it would be good to have an official table or reference for people looking to mod their cars.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

GTRNICK said:


> Fair enough i just thought all your hard work of finding a place to do it then doing the runs and also not to forget all the time and money spent on these cars it would be good to have an official table or reference for people looking to mod their cars.


I certainly think the list does have a use as a guide as to roughly what to expect at various levels of tune e.g. a built stage 5 running more torque is quicker than a normal stage 5 by around .2 -.4 sec to 100 mph. 

There is obviously an element of trust here and if people are lying then well...... 

We should arrange an R35 GTROC meet at Santa Pod 20 cars all different levels of tune 3 runs each with LC and 3 runs each just flooring it best time goes on the board with detailed mods list.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

vxrcymru said:


> I wouldn't take this thread too seriously, its just a bit of fun. Its only an indication of what can be achieved at different levels of tune, obviously JH car running 1400 is the quickest and apart from GTaaaaarrr (where I think he was only playing), the list seems to stack up.


Correct mate, in fact it was Jurgen who ran those figures without LC. When I get back home I'm hoping to extract some figures from Marham and see if they make any sense.

I agree that it's only a guide as we have all different types of surface, temperature, tyres, fuel etc. You can see a pattern developing though for cars of a similar spec ;-)


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I saw it a bit of fun and a reference. It's not a league table.

For reference, I did check the altitude to confirm I was not going downhill. I posted about it in my other original thread prior to importing the figures over here.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Get Syvecs in your life and you can all knock 0.2 seconds off your times...........Best transmission control out there by far:smokin:


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

johnhanton57 said:


> Get Syvecs in your life and you can all knock 0.2 seconds off your times...........Best transmission control out there by far:smokin:


Would love to but 6k is à lot for .2 seconds.


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

vxrcymru said:


> Would love to but 6k is à lot for .2 seconds.


I bet John has spent far far more than £6k per 0.2 seconds better than standard on his beastie.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

lawsy said:


> I bet John has spent far far more than £6k per 0.2 seconds better than standard on his beastie.


Please don't tell the accountant


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

johnhanton57 said:


> Please don't tell the accountant


Lol i won't if you let me drive your car :chuckle:


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

2009 
stock bar silenced miltek y pipe
no Launch control used as car is stock so useless
worn standard sized dunlops

0-60mph 3.80s
0-100mph 8.46s


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

1. 2.28, 4.14 John Hanton, .....MY09 SVM1400R (E85R), M&H Radial tyres 0-150=7.39, 30- 130=4.63, 60-130=3.29, Max speed 239.16

2. 2.77, 5.12 JamieP .....MY09 SRD900R... R888 rear/MPSS front tyres

3. 2.83, 5.38 Willgts .... MY09 778bhp/700lbft...MPSS

4. 2.65, 5.56 Adamantium .... MYU11 771bhp/710lbft...MPSS tyres.

5. 2.81, 5.74 VXRCymru ....... MY10 stage5 740bhp/620lbft....Bridgestones using NEW EcuTek LC

6. 2.91, 5.89 Nurburgringgtr ..... MY11 stage4+downpipes 102ron fuel

7. 2.94, 5.91 MarcR35GTR ..... MY10 Stage4.5 725bhp/650ftlb MPSS tyres

8. 3.18, 6.12 GTaaaaarrrrr! .....MY09 855bhp/700ftlb at hubs. R888 (no LC)

9. 3.03, 6.82 Lee P (SRD) .....Stock MY11

10. 3.33, 7.27 Andy (aardvark) .....MY12 stock+y pipe.....Dunlop's.

11. 3.40, 7.40 Mag993tt .... Stock MY12

12. 3.43, x.xx Ja5on ....... MY10 550bhp/489lbft

13. 3.80, 8.46 lawsy.......MY09 Stock+Y pipe..dunlops, no LC


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

1. 2.28, 4.14 John Hanton, .....MY09 SVM1400R (E85R), M&H Radial tyres 0-150=7.39, 30- 130=4.63, 60-130=3.29, Max speed 239.16

2. 2.77, 5.12 JamieP .....MY09 SRD900R... R888 rear/MPSS front tyres

3. 2.83, 5.38 Willgts .... MY09 778bhp/700lbft...MPSS

4. 2.65, 5.56 Adamantium .... MYU11 771bhp/710lbft...MPSS tyres.

5. 2.81, 5.74 VXRCymru ....... MY10 stage5 740bhp/620lbft....Bridgestones using NEW EcuTek LC

6. 2.91, 5.89 Nurburgringgtr ..... MY11 stage4+downpipes 102ron fuel

7. 2.94, 5.91 MarcR35GTR ..... MY10 Stage4.5 725bhp/650ftlb MPSS tyres

8. 3.18, 6.12 GTaaaaarrrrr! .....MY09 855bhp/700ftlb at hubs. R888 (no LC)

9. 3.03, 6.82 Lee P (SRD) .....Stock MY11

10. 3.28, 6.72. Ja5on stage 4 with DPs. MPSS

11. 3.33, 7.27 Andy (aardvark) .....MY12 stock+y pipe.....Dunlop's.

12. 3.40, 7.40 Mag993tt .... Stock MY12

13. 3.80, 8.46 lawsy.......MY09 Stock+Y pipe..dunlops, no LC


Updated my times


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

Your stage 4 times seem a bit down compared to others, any reason you can think? 



Ja5on said:


> 1. 2.28, 4.14 John Hanton, .....MY09 SVM1400R (E85R), M&H Radial tyres 0-150=7.39, 30- 130=4.63, 60-130=3.29, Max speed 239.16
> 
> 2. 2.77, 5.12 JamieP .....MY09 SRD900R... R888 rear/MPSS front tyres
> 
> ...


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

It's rated on 0-100mph times Jason so I've moved you up a spot.



1. 2.28, 4.14 John Hanton, .....MY09 SVM1400R (E85R), M&H Radial tyres 0-150=7.39, 30- 130=4.63, 60-130=3.29, Max speed 239.16

2. 2.77, 5.12 JamieP .....MY09 SRD900R... R888 rear/MPSS front tyres

3. 2.83, 5.38 Willgts .... MY09 778bhp/700lbft...MPSS

4. 2.65, 5.56 Adamantium .... MYU11 771bhp/710lbft...MPSS tyres.

5. 2.81, 5.74 VXRCymru ....... MY10 stage5 740bhp/620lbft....Bridgestones using NEW EcuTek LC

6. 2.91, 5.89 Nurburgringgtr ..... MY11 stage4+downpipes 102ron fuel

7. 2.94, 5.91 MarcR35GTR ..... MY10 Stage4.5 725bhp/650ftlb MPSS tyres

8. 3.18, 6.12 GTaaaaarrrrr! .....MY09 855bhp/700ftlb at hubs. R888 (no LC)

9. 3.28, 6.72. Ja5on stage 4 with DPs. MPSS

10. 3.03, 6.82 Lee P (SRD) .....Stock MY11

11. 3.33, 7.27 Andy (aardvark) .....MY12 stock+y pipe.....Dunlop's.

12. 3.40, 7.40 Mag993tt .... Stock MY12

13. 3.80, 8.46 lawsy.......MY09 Stock+Y pipe..dunlops, no LC


Updated my times


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

lawsy said:


> Your stage 4 times seem a bit down compared to others, any reason you can think?


The only stage 4 in front of Jason that I can see is Nurburgringgtr and that was on race fuel.

Be nice to see some more results, of other stage 1-4 cars.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeh I was just looking at that. I do get alot of wheel spin when I've tried it so maybe a change of surface of launch rpm may improve it.

I would love to get a 3.00 but I don't think it's possible


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Ja5on said:


> Yeh I was just looking at that. I do get alot of wheel spin when I've tried it so maybe a change of surface of launch rpm may improve it.
> 
> I would love to get a 3.00 but I don't think it's possible


Try the road between the roundabouts at Blackburn :chuckle:


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

johnhanton57 said:


> Try the road between the roundabouts at Blackburn :chuckle:


hehehe. I was using a new stretch of tarmac over the back road from kingsford to the craibstone golf course


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Thinking of joining the party with Gundam
However I think the taller gearing may not help lol
Interested though 

See if I have time soon 
kk


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Ja5on said:


> hehehe. I was using a new stretch of tarmac over the back road from kingsford to the craibstone golf course


Used to scope out between the two roundabouts on a Sunday morning back a few years ago for the boys and then run my data logs on the Old Cobb for a new tune from Benji......then try again:runaway:

Them were the days


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Thinking of joining the party with Gundam
> However I think the taller gearing may not help lol
> Interested though
> 
> ...


KK 

that's where i learn to run a mile because that's about the distance between the roundaboouts before hard on the anchors..........:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

JamieP said:


> 1. 2.28, 4.14 John Hanton, .....MY09 SVM1400R (E85R), M&H Radial tyres 0-150=7.39, 30- 130=4.63, 60-130=3.29, Max speed 239.16
> 
> 2. 2.77, 5.12 JamieP .....MY09 SRD900R... R888 rear/MPSS front tyres
> 
> ...


*Hi can someone add the Hulk data, on the list pls *

Times run's from yesterday 20/09/2013 
Hulk just out about tops Medusa  sorry John.

*0-60mph 1.97sec 0-100mph 3.68 sec SVM 1600R Drag Radials*

Hopefully if i get the clutch to hold, Time will drop 
All Times verified by Time slips and race logic 

Thanks to all the help from all involved These cars are unbelievably quick, and the game is moving. Take Jamie's time would of been a world Record not that long ago. Hats off to everyone giving it a shot


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Kev, anyone can edit the table, you included - feel free.

Congrats on those times, Jesus Christ that is fast!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Cheer's Adam .. Yes he does feel a little quicker 

could someone help I'm rubbish at these things Lol
kk


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

1. SVM Hulk 0-60mph 1.97sec 0-100mph 3.68 sec SVM 1600R Drag Radials

2. 2.28, 4.14 John Hanton, .....MY09 SVM1400R (E85R), M&H Radial tyres 0-150=7.39, 30- 130=4.63, 60-130=3.29, Max speed 239.16

3. 2.77, 5.12 JamieP .....MY09 SRD900R... R888 rear/MPSS front tyres

4. 2.83, 5.38 Willgts .... MY09 778bhp/700lbft...MPSS

5. 2.65, 5.56 Adamantium .... MYU11 771bhp/710lbft...MPSS tyres.

6. 2.81, 5.74 VXRCymru ....... MY10 stage5 740bhp/620lbft....Bridgestones using NEW EcuTek LC

7. 2.91, 5.89 Nurburgringgtr ..... MY11 stage4+downpipes 102ron fuel

8.. 2.94, 5.91 MarcR35GTR ..... MY10 Stage4.5 725bhp/650ftlb MPSS tyres

9. 3.18, 6.12 GTaaaaarrrrr! .....MY09 855bhp/700ftlb at hubs. R888 (no LC)

10. 3.28, 6.72. Ja5on stage 4 with DPs. MPSS

11. 3.03, 6.82 Lee P (SRD) .....Stock MY11

12. 3.33, 7.27 Andy (aardvark) .....MY12 stock+y pipe.....Dunlop's.

13. 3.40, 7.40 Mag993tt .... Stock MY12

14. 3.80, 8.46 lawsy.......MY09 Stock+Y pipe..dunlops, no LC

Amazing times, that's definitely moved the game forward :thumbsup:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Christ.....sub 2 seconds to 60mph.....100mph in 3.68 seconds. I hope the driver is wearing one of those fighter pilot G suits...thats epic!


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Scary fast, well done team SVM

I just wish I had 100k going spare in my back pocket


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Sub 2 seconds to 60 is an awesome threshold to break in to.

I'd like to know what the limit of road tyres is though.

I'm not prepared to use drag radials so am wondering what the lower limit is. Veyron is 2.5, so that's certainly possible. When engine is done, I'll be trying the ecutek launch control to see if I can improve on my time.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> *Hi can someone add the Hulk data, on the list pls *
> 
> Times run's from yesterday 20/09/2013
> Hulk just out about tops Medusa  sorry John.
> ...


A great achievement that takes some dedication and money.

Any idea how that compares to the Alpha car, are you catching up?


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

[email protected] hell that is insanely fast :smokin::bowdown1:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

vxrcymru said:


> A great achievement that takes some dedication and money.
> 
> Any idea how that compares to the Alpha car, are you catching up?


TBH we haven't compared :chairshot:chairshot:chairshot different land over there Lol

The US tracks are something else from all accounts....IF their faster I bow down as any full weight road car pull sub 2 second's feels like a exocet missile


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow, serious times Kev.

1. 1.97, 3.68 SVM Hulk.... 1600R Drag Radials

2. 2.28, 4.14 John Hanton, .....MY09 SVM1400R (E85R), M&H Radial tyres 0-150=7.39, 30- 130=4.63, 60-130=3.29, Max speed 239.16

3. 2.77, 5.12 JamieP .....MY09 SRD900R... R888 rear/MPSS front tyres

4. 2.83, 5.38 Willgts .... MY09 778bhp/700lbft...MPSS

5. 2.65, 5.56 Adamantium .... MYU11 771bhp/710lbft...MPSS tyres.

6. 2.81, 5.74 VXRCymru ....... MY10 stage5 740bhp/620lbft....Bridgestones using NEW EcuTek LC

7. 2.91, 5.89 Nurburgringgtr ..... MY11 stage4+downpipes 102ron fuel

8.. 2.94, 5.91 MarcR35GTR ..... MY10 Stage4.5 725bhp/650ftlb MPSS tyres

9. 3.18, 6.12 GTaaaaarrrrr! .....MY09 855bhp/700ftlb at hubs. R888 (no LC)

10. 3.28, 6.72. Ja5on stage 4 with DPs. MPSS

11. 3.03, 6.82 Lee P (SRD) .....Stock MY11

12. 3.33, 7.27 Andy (aardvark) .....MY12 stock+y pipe.....Dunlop's.

13. 3.40, 7.40 Mag993tt .... Stock MY12

14. 3.80, 8.46 lawsy.......MY09 Stock+Y pipe..dunlops, no LC

__________________


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Hopefully I can now test Gundam out with road tyres (he is feeling left out lol) and something quite new from GTC and SVM be interesting to see what he can achieve on stg 6 units @circa 1000bhp. Watch this space for an exclusive combo coming soon 

kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

JamieP said:


> Wow, serious times Kev.
> 
> 1. 1.97, 3.68 SVM Hulk.... 1600R Drag Radials
> 
> ...


 100% Agree serious speed and astonishing acceleration from this breed of car.
What a car  :bowdown1::bowdown1:

We seem as if we can get the best of All worlds..Drive ability,ballistic acceleration and unbelievable top speed

Well done to R35's everywhere best car on the Planet.:thumbsup:

kk


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Can someone translate these Omega times into 
0-60mph 
0-100mph

AMS Alpha Omega: World's First 7 Second R35 GT-R! - YouTube

there's a ticket shown at 4min 26 sec of the vid

Just want to see how the UK compares to the US


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

vxrcymru said:


> Can someone translate these Omega times into
> 0-60mph
> 0-100mph
> 
> ...


*As the Yanks havnt or will not acknowledge World records on GTR Life* 
in the UK I think leave the American Times in America IMO

This is UK data on uk soil and v.box data :smokin:
kk


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

vxrcymru said:


> Can someone translate these Omega times into
> 0-60mph
> 0-100mph
> 
> ...


You can't translate the times from a 1/4 mile slip.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

OK guys I'll leave it to the experts, I was just trying to compare


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

0-60 it says 1.72 vbox in the info at the bottom


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

John Hanton and myself as "Kevan Kemp" tried to post several of our times in the US
including 2nd fastest ever 60-130 @ 3.2 sec and fastest ever "Top speeds" from Gundam 
237.8mph and Medusa @ 239.3. Also the World Records Of 1km 216mph and The Quickest Standing Mile in 22.417sec's.
While I take on board the clip's and figure's you are showing in a particular discipline, it would be nice for the American's to acknowledge the UK's Times with their members.

It is fair to say one omega car has gone faster than the above table of cars
on American Soil, It would also be fair to say that several UK cars are faster and quicker in several other speed measurements. The Results they do not want to share with there community members  even though both myself and JH are subscribers 

You all have a say in this, but for me, In the spirit of fairness I would be acceptable for the same rules to apply, If we would open this up to US Times then Vise-Versa should apply?

For Now keep it a bit of interesting fun for the UK  Theirs always someone mentioning the Yank's Lol 
kk


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Agree with Kev, it's the same on the supraforum, they keep the UK threads just for UK cars.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

JamieP said:


> Agree with Kev, it's the same on the supraforum, they keep the UK threads just for UK cars.


Either way !! just the same adaptions too apply 

Your up early Jamie, cant you put it down Lol

I think your car is calling for some more V-box data :chuckle:
kk


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

This ain't early mate, with two girls aged 4 and 2 I'm up at 6am every day.

Wish I used the vbox on my 9.7 1/4 mile run now.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

JamieP said:


> This ain't early mate, with two girls aged 4 and 2 I'm up at 6am every day.
> 
> Wish I used the vbox on my 9.7 1/4 mile run now.


LOL 

Yes for sure your time are much faster 
V-Box every Time from now on, 

kk


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Please post all results in the thread linked from now on and i will keep everything updated.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/199777-r35-vbox-results-0-60mph-0-100mph-etc.html#post2026681

Thanks Jamie


----------

